# RPC: failed to contact portmap (errno -5). .... NFS

## gnychis

Hey guys,

I am having an NFS problem that I can't quite figure out.

I used this guide:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Share_Directories_via_NFS

The machine that the NFS server is on has all the appropriate ports forwarded, and is the DMZ host of the network.

The mount should be over a local LAN, the server machine is 192.168.0.1 and the client is 192.168.0.2

here is /etc/exports on 192.168.0.1:

```

/160gb/backups 192.168.0.2(async,no_subtree_check,rw)

```

here is the dmesg errors on 192.168.0.2:

```

portmap: server localhost not responding, timed out

RPC: failed to contact portmap (errno -5).

```

why does it say "server localhost" ?  where is it getting localhost from?

Here is my fstab entry for the mount on 192.168.0.2:

```

192.168.0.1:/160gb/backups /home/gnychis/.backups  nfs user,rw,exec,noauto 0 0

```

I'd greatly appreciate any help!

Thanks!

George

----------

## linuxn00bie255

You need to have portmap running on both machines. So first see if portmap is running on the client. 

```
/etc/init.d/portmap start
```

 if that starts then it wasn't running ^_^

If you don't have it emerge portmap will get it for ya.

Hope that helps!

----------

